
Humble Book Bundle: Head First Series by O'Reilly - lainon
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/head-first-books
======
madeuptempacct
A friend of mine studying Java got these as introductory books. Imo, they try
way, way too hard to be clever and it detracts from the content, which isn't
that well presented, organized, or selected. Would stay away.

~~~
mujoco
I read a few Head First books when I was first learning to program (Java, SQL,
and Design Patterns), and I know what you mean about the books trying too hard
to be funny, with lots of silly stock photos, word search puzzles, and the
like.

Even so, Head First Java in particular is a good introduction to object-
oriented programming for someone with no prior background in it. I feel like
any beginner who can look past the silliness of the Head First style could
learn efficiently from this series. I wouldn't use a Head First book now, but
they are good for people without much background to build on who want an easy
learning curve.

